# Bulletproof coffee at home



## MikeWazowski (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi folks!
My family likes bulletproof coffee, so I decided to look for a bulletproof coffee recipe, it's quite interesting to try to do it myself. I'm just wondering if I can make it tastier then cafe's one. I found this recipe, is there anyone who tried to make bulletproof coffee themselves? Share your recipes! 
One more question, what blender do you use? I think about purchasing one


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2020)

I make my own with a Ninja.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2020)

My brother’s wife sells CBD products and he’s been trying to get me to add some CBD oil in my French press when brewing coffee every morning.  Haven’t tried it yet...


----------



## MikeWazowski (Feb 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make my own with a Ninja.



Are you satisfied with it? What is the price of your blender?



roadfix said:


> My brother’s wife sells CBD products and he’s been trying to get me to add some CBD oil in my French press when brewing coffee every morning.  Haven’t tried it yet...



Hmm... I read about CBD, sounds interesting. I had been confusing THC and CBD, but know it's ok.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2020)

MikeWazowski said:


> Hmm... I read about CBD, sounds interesting. I had been confusing THC and CBD, but know it's ok.


It hasn't been tested much yet, so I wouldn't say it's "ok." Many people have suffered side effects. We just don't know yet how safe it is, at what dose, for which conditions, or which people.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 28, 2020)

I wish you well.

There are many intelligent conversations about roasting and brewing very good coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2020)

MikeWazowski said:


> Are you satisfied with it? What is the price of your blender?



Yes, I enjoy my coffee, I use coconut oil and heavy whipping cream. My blender is a Ninja Bullet and I have no idea of what I paid, it's 10 years old by now.


----------



## MikeWazowski (Mar 1, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I enjoy my coffee, I use coconut oil and heavy whipping cream. My blender is a Ninja Bullet and I have no idea of what I paid, it's 10 years old by now.



Thanks, I'll take a closer look at Ninja


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2020)

This sounds interesting. We are looking into it.


----------



## kenmiller (Mar 2, 2020)

Can we also use coconut oil?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2020)

kenmiller said:


> Can we also use coconut oil?



Yes, that's what I use!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2020)

We tried it today. I like it. It made Stirling queasy. I guess next time, I'll put less butter and coconut oil in his. I had read that you should start with less fat and work your way up. I put about 1 tblsp of unsalted butter and half a tblsp of coconut oil in a large cup of coffee and we shared it.

That was delicious, but more exciting than I had expected. I read some comments on a site that talked about the bulletproof coffee. One person wrote that she had used a Magic Bullet. She said that she later noticed that the instructions for the Magic Bullet said not to use it for hot liquids (I haven't verified that.) She claimed to have gotten second degree burns. Someone else wrote that they had gotten burnt that way too. That it was better to do it in a blender that isn't sealed shut.

So, I decided to do it in the blender attachment of my Magic Bullet. It leaked, even before I turned it on. I had to empty it into another container. I used a 2 litre Pyrex measuring bowl. I used my immersion blender. That worked fine.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 4, 2020)

I use a cold brew coffee maker and add simple syrup to my taste after it's done brewing, then add cream on serving.  The coffee maker I use lasts for several weeks.  It usually lasts for about 10 days the way I use it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2020)

Is anyone still making this? I made it several times. I quit because it was too much effort before my first coffee. But, I liked it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Is anyone still making this? I made it several times. I quit because it was too much effort before my first coffee. But, I liked it.



Every morning!


----------

